
Show HN: Easily manage Firefox hidden privacy settings (plugin) - BCharlie
https://github.com/UnGround/netmask-privacy-plugin
======
BCharlie
I saw some of these parameters discussed here recently, so I figured I would
share with the community if there's interest.

It seems like a continuous topic that these are hard to set for the average
user, but I don't think it should be that way.

If you know of settings I missed (that don't break most sites!) please let me
know.

